# Need advice to buy Nikon D5100



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post on TDF.
I want to buy Nikon D5100. I am getting a second-hand deal at Rs 30K in which I am getting 18-105mm lens.
Should I go for this deal or should I get a new one with kit lens?
Thanks in advance,
Jay


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2013)

Better get a new one for 29.5k with 18-55 kit lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

hmm thats a very diffiicult question....the total cost of D5100+18-105 new will be 40k and he is selling u it at 30k..not bad...18-105 is a good sharp lens

Do you know the person u r buying from? ..when was it bought? shutter count? any repair or any issue?

Now the other question is when r u planning to get a saperate zoom lens...if its within 2-3 months then u can get a new D5100 and play with 18-55 for 2-3 months 

if u r planing to invest in zoom lens maybe after 6 months its better to get this deal.


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 20, 2013)

nac said:


> Better get a new one for 29.5k with 18-55 kit lens



But I am getting 18-105 with this one which will help me to explore more as I am an amateur.



sujoyp said:


> Do you know the person u r buying from? ..when was it bought? shutter count? any repair or any issue?
> 
> Now the other question is when r u planning to get a saperate zoom lens...if its within 2-3 months then u can get a new D5100 and play with 18-55 for 2-3 months



I am going to meet him in a day or two, will ask him for shutter count. It's 11 months old. Working perfectly.
No, I have no plans to buy zoom lens in 2-3 months.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

I think then its a good deal...and check everything properly...specially the lens...should not have any haze,scratch or any kind of crack etc

camera lcd should be good...see through viewfinder and check the amount of dust inside the mirror etc


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think then its a good deal...and check everything properly...specially the lens...should not have any haze,scratch or any kind of crack etc
> 
> camera lcd should be good...see through viewfinder and check the amount of dust inside the mirror etc



Okay, thanks for suggesting that...will help me to check the camera & condition... 
Actually, he (the seller) himself is a professional photographer so I think he would've handled it very well...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2013)

err no actually its other way round...pro photographers use there cam too much and use it roughly...amature use it less...

just check it properly  Good luck


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> err no actually its other way round...pro photographers use there cam too much and use it roughly...amature use it less...
> 
> just check it properly  Good luck



Ohh ya... 

Then I will have to check thoroughly... will update you once I meet him...


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, I met with him today... checked the camera and the lens... It is a year-old camera... but it was looking quite fine...
I mean it was used with proper care... in lens also, I didn't see any major scratches... he has handled it well ( I can see that from the way he opened up the lens)
LCD is having minor hairline scratches...he is giving 4 GB memory card along with that...the lettering on the front ring of the lens was faded (because of its use)

He is also having extra battery which he is giving for additional 1.5K (30K + 1.5K)...
I think it looks like a genuine deal...what do you say?


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2013)

Google, "POINTS TO BE CONSIDERED WHEN BUYING USED DSLR" and find out what are the things you need to check when meeting.

You need to know shutter count.
check sensor
check lens
and there are so many.... check it before buying. If you are new to the world of dslr, take someone with you who knows about it...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

JaySmarty23 said:


> Hey, I met with him today... checked the camera and the lens... It is a year-old camera... but it was looking quite fine...
> I mean it was used with proper care... in lens also, I didn't see any major scratches... he has handled it well ( I can see that from the way he opened up the lens)
> LCD is having minor hairline scratches...he is giving 4 GB memory card along with that...the lettering on the front ring of the lens was faded (because of its use)
> 
> ...



you can get a new battery for 2k

have you checked the service record?

what about the lens ring ..? did you use it? many times due to usage the lens ring becomes loose / acts like there is sand inside it... check that. also ask him for a lens filter.

if you are looking to use the camera for only shooting pics, then 4gb card is fine.. else i suggest get a high speed class 10 16GB card.. so thats another 1k bucks.

the camera is 11 months old right? so there should be remaining warranty for about 13 months? nikon gives 2 year india warranty.

also there should be warranty for the lens.


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 23, 2013)

nac said:


> Google, "POINTS TO BE CONSIDERED WHEN BUYING USED DSLR" and find out what are the things you need to check when meeting.
> 
> You need to know shutter count.
> check sensor
> ...



Ya I googled that before meeting him...I saw almost everything according to checklist...
Lens and sensor are not having problems...I am new to the world of DSLR, but I think I can manage to check those things...




NoasArcAngel said:


> you can get a new battery for 2k
> have you checked the service record?
> what about the lens ring ..? did you use it? many times due to usage the lens ring becomes loose / acts like there is sand inside it... check that. also ask him for a lens filter.
> if you are looking to use the camera for only shooting pics, then 4gb card is fine.. else i suggest get a high speed class 10 16GB card.. so thats another 1k bucks.
> ...



Ya, I can get new battery around 2K...but at least the package deal - Nikon D5100 with 18-105mm lens sounds good na...
No, I used the lens ring...it was working fine...the only thing was that the white lettering print on the ring has been faded because of use...
I think he is not having lens filter (that is not a deal-breaker anyway)... he is having lens hood...
Ya, I will need more memory (I will be using extensively on weekends) so I will purchase it afterwards...
The problem is with warranty - he says he has got only 1 year warranty...I don't know from which dealer he got it from...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

Even after 2 years my D3100 +18-55 looks as good as new if I polish it  dont worry DSLR and lenses dont fail like that...issues can be genuine like setup fall down...broke,repaired,dust,fungus etc...


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Even after 2 years my D3100 +18-55 looks as good as new if I polish it  dont worry DSLR and lenses dont fail like that...issues can be genuine like setup fall down...broke,repaired,dust,fungus etc...



Ya... 
But it doesn't seem there is any such issue with that camera... as I said earlier - he managed it proper care... (after all, it was his bread & butter uptil now)
The only downside is warranty... he got only 1 year warranty out of which 11 months are over...


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2013)

You seems to be well informed and you have done your research on "what to look for when buying used DSLR".

Everything was satisfying in your first meeting. Ask him about the shutter count and do some test shots...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

JaySmarty23 said:


> Ya...
> But it doesn't seem there is any such issue with that camera... as I said earlier - he managed it proper care... (after all, it was his bread & butter uptil now)
> The only downside is warranty... he got only 1 year warranty out of which 11 months are over...



dude its not possible, nikon gives standard 2 year warranty. have you checked the warranty card which comes along? well if the camera was new i wouldnt have bothered but if you are buying second hand make sure that you pay for what you get. because after 1 day of use if it stops functioning you are screwed... and that cant happen only to you it can happen to anyone of us...


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2013)

If the warranty is gonna end, better assume it's a two year old camera. This combo should cost little above 40k if you're buying new. Even though you can manage to check it yourself, better take someone with you. It's better safe than sorry...  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

nac said:


> If the warranty is gonna end, better assume it's a two year old camera. This combo should cost little above 40k if you're buying new. Even though you can manage to check it yourself, better take someone with you. It's better safe than sorry...  Good luck with your purchase.



yup same conclusion here, most probably its a 2 year old camera. better check the warranty card and all. itll cost much above 40k if buying new. 29.5k (body) + 19k (18-105 lens) + discount coupon = 47k


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 23, 2013)

nac said:


> You seems to be well informed and you have done your research on "what to look for when buying used DSLR".
> 
> Everything was satisfying in your first meeting. Ask him about the shutter count and do some test shots...



Yup, I did much research before going... 
and yes, I am gonna ask about the shutter count and warranty now...need to clear the warranty issue...



nac said:


> If the warranty is gonna end, better assume it's a two year old camera. This combo should cost little above 40k if you're buying new. Even though you can manage to check it yourself, better take someone with you. It's better safe than sorry...  Good luck with your purchase.



Well, I am little in a hurry to buy the camera now...so I can't wait for someone to come with me to check... but still...I will check for warranty myself...
Thanks... 



NoasArcAngel said:


> dude its not possible, nikon gives standard 2 year warranty. have you checked the warranty card which comes along? well if the camera was new i wouldnt have bothered but if you are buying second hand make sure that you pay for what you get. because after 1 day of use if it stops functioning you are screwed... and that cant happen only to you it can happen to anyone of us...



Ya...I understand... thanks for the suggestion dude... I will ask about warranty to him...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yup same conclusion here, most probably its a 2 year old camera. better check the warranty card and all. itll cost much above 40k if buying new. 29.5k (body) + 19k (18-105 lens) + discount coupon = 47k



ur calculation is wrong its 25k body+17k lens=42k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ur calculation is wrong its 25k body+17k lens=42k



where are you getting the body for 25k? and also lens for 17k?.... price from where?


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Even from a local dealer we can get this pricing, I hope.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Even from a local dealer we can get this pricing, I hope.



i dont know where you live man, but in delhi .... its not like that.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

^ 

Sujoy quoted 16% off from MRP. Ebay offers are more than 17% off... And now that D5200 is launched... it's very likely we can get it around 42k from local store. From online, I am sure we can get for 42k.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

nac said:


> ^
> 
> Sujoy quoted 16% off from MRP. Ebay offers are more than 17% off... And now that D5200 is launched... it's very likely we can get it around 42k from local store. From online, I am sure we can get for 42k.



where are you getting this news bro? and btw the D5200 isnt even in the same league as the D5100.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/8627d1359028887-need-advice-buy-nikon-d5100-nikkor.jpg

this is what i am getting.


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm... seems there are no offers as good as I expected.

The cheapest is 19k, that's sad  even after applying coupons it won't come close to the price I expected.
And there is no body only deal from ebay or body with 18-105 either. So it seems to be it cost around the price you quoted for this combo... Sorry for making you wondering about the magical price we could get


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

I can get it for 17k from Aneesh no issue in that...and D5100 for 29k is with 18-55 lens not body alone...

U will definitely get both for 42k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I can get it for 17k from Aneesh no issue in that...and D5100 for 29k is with 18-55 lens not body alone...
> 
> U will definitely get both for 42k



aneesh= ? i may need a flashgun... what is the cheapest and best possible external flash for the d5100? thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

Aneesh is a single point dealer of kerela...and very relable...but u have to belive him coz u will pay him before getting the goods...he ships everywhere in india

Aneesh number - 9809764999

talk to him about a cheap flash...and tell him budget...then let us know what he suggested


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all...
I have made the purchase...
Got the whole package (camera body+18-105 mm lens+4 GB SD card+battery+charger+additional battery) for Rs. 30,750...
And what a lovely piece D5100 is...! Totally loving it...


----------



## Dushie (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations in your purchase , do share from where you bought the same


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats and happy clicking...

Share us some of your photographs...


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Since you bought it, do check, does the Nokia D5100 has any type of stabilization system?


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Since you bought it, do check, does the Nokia D5100 has any type of stabilization system?



 It's Nikon and the lens he bought does have IS.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats for the purchase 

@tkin....sony,olympus and I think sigma have inbody stabilisation ...nikon canon have stabilized lenses


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dushie said:


> Congratulations in your purchase , do share from where you bought the same



Thanks 
I purchased a used one with 18-105mm lens...



nac said:


> Congrats and happy clicking...
> 
> Share us some of your photographs...



Thanks nac... 
Ya, I will share but first, I will try my hands on different controls...



tkin said:


> Since you bought it, do check, does the Nokia D5100 has any type of stabilization system?



As nac and sujoy said, there is no in-body stabilization in Nikon...rather the lens is having IS... 



sujoyp said:


> Congrats for the purchase



Thank you so much Sujoy...


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

So, the lenses you buy in future must have stabilization as well?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2013)

@tkin ....the answer to ur question is simple 

1.for wide angle like 10-20,12-24,11-16 etc which will be ultimately used on tripod u dont need stabilisation.
2. For lens like 18-55 ,18-105,18-135 with variable aperture (3.5-5.6) u need stabilisation
3. for lens like 17-50 f2.8 its big aperture gives u fast shuter speed in low light soo stabilisation is not needed
4. portrait lens like 35mm,50mm,85mm,105mm dont need VR
5. lens like 135mm,200mm, primes may need stabilisation
6. 55-200,70-300,55-300,70-200 all need stabilisation coz of size
7. all telephoto lens like 300mm,400mm,500mm,150-500,50-500,etc need stabilisation
8. no macro lens need stabilisation 90mm,105mm,nor 150mm etc


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin ....the answer to ur question is simple
> 
> 1.for wide angle like 10-20,12-24,11-16 etc which will be ultimately used on tripod u dont need stabilisation.
> 2. For lens like 18-55 ,18-105,18-135 with variable aperture (3.5-5.6) u need stabilisation
> ...


Thanks, I was considering a DSLR in future, and I was worried about the lack of such in many of them.

Isn't there a type of stabilization called sensor shift? Which cameras use that?


----------



## AnkushPatil (Feb 12, 2013)

Better buy new one instead of spending 30k for second hand.


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Feb 12, 2013)

AnkushPatil said:


> Better buy new one instead of spending 30k for second hand.



Thanks for advice Ankush but I have already purchased it and it is in very good condition... It was a great deal at this price...


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, if you want to know the prowess of D5100, check this guy out, he is a digit member: Flickr: Kjuvale's Photostream

I want to purchase the D5100 so bad now, also want to go to study in bonn


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2013)

@tkin   good luck


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> I want to purchase the D5100 so bad now, also want to go to study in bonn



Ya, it is a masterpiece to have in that range... now when I am having it, I understand why people recommend it...


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 13, 2013)

JaySmarty23 said:


> Ya, it is a masterpiece to have in that range... now when I am having it, I understand why people recommend it...



Guyz,
After going through all online deals, I have decided to purchase from a local shop.
I am getting the D5100 with kit lens at 30000/- approx. Is this a good price? Should I close the deal?

Another dilemma - one of my colleagues who is a Canon DSLR owner for a long time with a host of lenses suggested me to get a lens with a bigger range than the kit lens.
So, D5100 with a 18-105 lens is what I am thinking about. It is costing about 41000/-.
To me, the 18-105 lens offers lot of flexibility and will enable me to use the camera in various situations without the need of changing lenses. 
I think going with a kit lens means I have to purchase a zoom lens like 55-200 at least because 55 is too restrictive in my opinion.

I plan to add a 35 mm prime lens later (may be next year) but that is not relevant for this question.

Please suggest - should I go with the kit lens or spend 11000 extra and get the 18-105?????

Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> Guyz,
> After going through all online deals, I have decided to purchase from a local shop.
> I am getting the D5100 with kit lens at 30000/- approx. Is this a good price? Should I close the deal?
> 
> ...


I'd say get the 18-105 but let  the experts comment, I have no experience with a DSLR.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2013)

getting 18-105mm is good idea...it will give flexibility for sure...but still u wont come close to any bird or animal

I had 55-200 and its a good lens and at least 200mm is bit furthur away..

if u are planningg to get a 55-200,55-300,70-300 lens within next 1 year then get 18-105 else I would say save 11k and add 6k more to get 55-300mm


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Feb 13, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> getting 18-105mm is good idea...it will give flexibility for sure...but still u wont come close to any bird or animal



Exactly...It is a mid-level lens range offering from the widest (18 mm) to little zoom (105 mm) which is good if you are not planning to buy any other lens in the near future (like me)...
Otherwise, as Sujoy said consider another lens option...


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 13, 2013)

okay, given your experiences, can u tell me which is a more likely scenario

1> where the 18-55 is not enough and 18-105 will be good
2> where 18-105 is not enough and u need a  55-250 or 70-300?

I am not much into birds or animals, its mostly for events, parties, and normal landscapes etc. when we go out for a holiday. In such cases, will the 18-105 provide me significant benefot over 18-55? As far as I understand, both lenses offer similar image quality


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2013)

18-105 have all the advantage over 18-55  ....when using 18-55 u wont get a single bit of magnification...its like zero zoom....with 18-105 u can get good headshots,portraits,flower closeups etc

105mm is just very less zoom in terms of distance.....suppose u are shooting from 30 feet away from stage ur 105mm will not be sufficient if u want to zoom on single person u will need at least 200mm


----------



## mastervk (Feb 14, 2013)

From my experience with canon 55-250 and 18-55/17-50 lens i have not found kit lens restrictive for general purpose... i think 18-105 will be too short for birding etc

as you are interested in events, parties, and normal landscapes 18-55 lens is good enough ...better go to a shop and test both lens to get an idea about how much both lens cover ..

as you are getting camera with kit lens at 30000 you can buy it and latter if you feel need of zoom you can buy lens like 55-250/70-300...


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think people are going to kill me for this.
Today, I went to the camera shop to purchase the D5100... I had mentioned before that sometimes I had problems with reading the stuff in the viewfinder,, and that's mainly due to my dry eyes problem.
But if I blink a bit, it goes away. I need to take some drops for this but that's another issue.
With the Nikon D5100, I was facing this problem sometimes but it was manageable.

Mainly due to this reason, I thought of giving the Canon 600D a try, and the viewfinder is much more clearer with bigger font and I never had any problem at all.
Also, I noticed that the Canon shows the exposure/histogram (not sure) in the VF, din't notice that in the Nikon.

I tried many shots with both the cameras inside the shop and to my surprise I liked the Canon photos better with better exposure, though the reviews say Nikon has better IQ.
Also, Canon wins hands down in terms of handling - lot of dedicated buttons compared to Nikon, much easier to change the settings.
I liked the grip of the Nikon better though.

So, all in all, I am making a U turn and buying the Canon 600D with the kit lens, mainly because of the viewfinder.
Point me to some good offers guys...the camera shop mentioned around 36K for the same, which is 6K more than the D5100 but what to do


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any good deals online for the 600d?
I have to buy it in this week as I have some family event next week..

Any pointers anyone?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2013)

Aadi its always a matter of personal choice...almost all experienced guys says to try the DSLR before buying...good that u tested it

Since our forum is a technology forum  we tend to give more emphasis on technology rather then grip and viewfinder etc

If u ask some nice forum to compare D300 with D5100 everyone will still say get D300 even after 5 years


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Aadi its always a matter of personal choice...almost all experienced guys says to try the DSLR before buying...good that u tested it
> 
> Since our forum is a technology forum  we tend to give more emphasis on technology rather then grip and viewfinder etc
> 
> If u ask some nice forum to compare D300 with D5100 everyone will still say get D300 even after 5 years



So, u mean to say that D5100 is a technologically better product and I am putting emphasis on the worng things 
BTW, I think the grip and viewfinder are as important as anything else. Isn't that so?
I checked the specs again online and Canon 600D indeed has a slightly bigger and better viewfinder than D5100.
One thing I am not able to understand is why is 600D priced 4-5K higher than D5100? To me, both seem to be very evenly matched and it all boiled down to personal preference.


I checked your flickr link yesterday - excellent photos. I am gonna bug you soon with lots of questions. Be ready 
BTW, do we have any resident Canon experts in this forum?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

DSLRs are mainly about preference. I think the D5100 and the 600D were evenly matched until a couple of months ago, on price.

I have to agree with you on the grip - my first opinion was that the Nikon had a better grip, but now that I use a 600D, i am very biased to its grip because of familiarity.
I still stand by my earlier comment of the canon having better images at low light. The nikon counters with better finish. The AF is ever so slightly better in the canon, whereas the Live mode surely better in the Nikon.

But here is the important thing. Price. At the same price I'd pick the 600D over the D5100. and so, here is an ebay link for 600d at 33k, I have a flat 8% off coupon to boot thats valid till TODAY. PM if interested 

Canon EOS 600D SLR(Black, with Kit EF-S18-55mm IS II Lens)-Manufacturer Warranty | eBay


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> DSLRs are mainly about preference. I think the D5100 and the 600D were evenly matched until a couple of months ago, on price.
> 
> I have to agree with you on the grip - my first opinion was that the Nikon had a better grip, but now that I use a 600D, i am very biased to its grip because of familiarity.
> I still stand by my earlier comment of the canon having better images at low light. The nikon counters with better finish. The AF is ever so slightly better in the canon, whereas the Live mode surely better in the Nikon.
> ...



Thanks man. have PM'ed you 
But whatever be the case, Nikon D5100 at 4-5K cheaper than Canon 600D is a better deal.
I would go with the Canon because of reasons mentioned earlier


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep agree its a better deal at ~4k or more cheaper. But I didnt find any significant price difference when I was purchasing as it was EMI option. So got the 600D 

Happy shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2013)

@aadi ....in one hand u are saying that it have better viewfinder and better finish and on other hand u r y it cost 4k more  in photography world there is a saying "u will get what u paid for"  BTW 600D was just a video improvement on 3 yrs old 550D but D5100 got new sensor.

yes ultimately D5100 and 600D fall on same segment...evenly competitive

Are you talking about my flicker link...thanks a lot  I am always available here for most technique related queries  BTW nowdays there r many experts here who take better pics and can help u faster


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> DSLRs are mainly about preference. I think the D5100 and the 600D were evenly matched until a couple of months ago, on price.
> I still stand by my earlier comment of the canon having better images at low light. The nikon counters with better finish. The AF is ever so slightly better in the canon, whereas the Live mode surely better in the Nikon.
> 
> But here is the important thing. Price. At the same price I'd pick the 600D over the D5100. and so, here is an ebay link for 600d at 33k, I have a flat 8% off coupon to boot thats valid till TODAY. PM if interested
> ...



Pranav, thanks a lot for the coupons. I guess my luck was bad, so nothing worked.  but thanks a lot , really mean it.
Can you elaborate a bit more on the statement 'technically' - "I still stand by my earlier comment of the canon having better images at low light. The nikon counters with better finish. "



sujoyp said:


> @aadi ....in one hand u are saying that it have better viewfinder and better finish and on other hand u r y it cost 4k more  in photography world there is a saying "u will get what u paid for"  BTW 600D was just a video improvement on 3 yrs old 550D but D5100 got new sensor.
> 
> yes ultimately D5100 and 600D fall on same segment...evenly competitive
> 
> Are you talking about my flicker link...thanks a lot  I am always available here for most technique related queries  BTW nowdays there r many experts here who take better pics and can help u faster



Sujoy-da,
I was talking about your flickr link 
Canon 600D adds a fully articulating high res LCD over 550D and some other minor tweaks.
Nikon has some features like HDR and AF in video. I think both are evenly matched. 
I don't think Canon deserves any premium.

But I really don't have an option as I was not comfortable with the viewfinder on the D5100. 

Recently, Nikon prices have gone down with the introduction of newer models like 3200 and 5200 but Canon is stubbornly high.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> Pranav, thanks a lot for the coupons. I guess my luck was bad, so nothing worked.  but thanks a lot , really mean it.
> Can you elaborate a bit more on the statement 'technically' - "I still stand by my earlier comment of the canon having better images at low light. The nikon counters with better finish. "



Youre welcome buddy. I had got mine with a 2.5k off ebay coupon ;>

What I meant was that almost every review you come across on the net lauds the Nikon 5100's ability to produces good shots at low-light conditions/High ISO's. Whereas my personal experience has been the opposite. To verify I went to dpreview and used their comparison widget, which was again pointing to 600D producing the better pics. Its not much, both are pretty noisy at ISO 3200, but its still definitely not the 5100 that produces the better pics amongst the two. Thats all.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2013)

@aadi  D5200 is a compititor to 650D  and both r above 30 right now...but have great specs 

these tech talks will go no where...it ends on handling only.. now that aadi found 600D more comfortable ...then its for him ....I found 550D very plasticky and never liked its body and grip..


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2013)

I guess this thread better be closed now that its all settled 

Here is my go to page for camera stuff:
*www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-d5200/14
The D5200 is just okay vs the D5100 or the 600D, expecially in color balance and focus accuracy. Putting the big hike in price, I find it hard to understand what in the 5200 causes a guy to write the below- 

And here is a glowing review of the new D5200:
*www.eoshd.com/content/9653/nikon-d5200-review


And this is exactly why I hate online reviews that dont let you compare the images for yourself. I am now pretty confused :/


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2013)

Really ?? 
D5200 have new 24MP sensor vs D5100 have older D7000 sensor
D5200 have expeed 3 processor vs D5100 have expeed 2
D5200 have 39AF point vs D5100 have 11
D5200 have D7000 metering system vs D5100 have same metering as D3100
D5200 have stereo mic & recording in video vs D5100 have mono
D5200 can do 60fps 1080P recording vs D5100 30fps 1080P

yaah very less difference I can see   Almost all the hardware have been changed in D5200 then D5100


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok guyz,
Finally bought the canon 600D with 18-55 lens + 50 mm prime lens + Nissi UV filters from a local shop.
Clicked few portaits - results are mind-blowing. Now, I am understanding what photography means ..guess that happens with your first DSLR.
Super excited, time to read the manual. Plus I got a very nice book which explain how to take different types of photos using the 600D, more like a photography school tutorial.

Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Really ??
> D5200 have new 24MP sensor vs D5100 have older D7000 sensor
> D5200 have expeed 3 processor vs D5100 have expeed 2
> D5200 have 39AF point vs D5100 have 11
> ...



I know a lot of the innards are very different, but look at the images it produces. All the changes mean nothing if the images are not any better.
Its clearly visible on the dpreview gadget that the focussing is actually worser on the 5200 as compared to the 5100. Check out the sharpness of the paperclips and the chess-boxes and then tell me. It doesnt matter how many of the specifications change, its the final image that counts.

@aadi: All the best


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2013)

@aadi thats a great combo...good luck...have fun.....try new things...there is lot of things in photography which u willl learn by experience soo just keep practicing 

@pranav u maybe right ...but then sharpness and focussing are also attribute of the lens used..and the price will get slashed as soon as d5100 production stops and D7100 is launched


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, agree.

What I meant was that the image quality is worser than the D5100 despite the changes in hardware using the *same* lens. And the price is about 15K more. That surely is very overpriced. If I could choose between the D5100 and the D5200 given that the price was immaterial, I'd go with D5100. Same is the case with D3100 vs D3200. The newer series is a step backwards in IQ terms. I have no idea whats going on here, it could just be some firmware issue but without doubt the stills from D5100 are better. I'm eagerly waiting to test a 5200 at some showroom myself and then decide.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 20, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> Ok guyz,
> Finally bought the canon 600D with 18-55 lens + 50 mm prime lens + Nissi UV filters from a local shop.
> Clicked few portaits - results are mind-blowing. Now, I am understanding what photography means ..guess that happens with your first DSLR.
> Super excited, time to read the manual. Plus I got a very nice book which explain how to take different types of photos using the 600D, more like a photography school tutorial.
> ...



Congrats..one suggestion dont use cheap filters..and you don't need even expensive filters for lens like 18-55 /50 mm etc..experiment and enjoy...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say get a cheap CPL rather then UV filter ....I have heard that cheap CPL may work fine in the range of f8-f11 ...it gives good results in landscapes


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 20, 2013)

mastervk said:


> Congrats..one suggestion dont use cheap filters..and you don't need even expensive filters for lens like 18-55 /50 mm etc..experiment and enjoy...





sujoyp said:


> I would say get a cheap CPL rather then UV filter ....I have heard that cheap CPL may work fine in the range of f8-f11 ...it gives good results in landscapes



Guyz,
What do u mean by cheap filters? The filters I purchased are not exactly cheap 
Is polarized filter better than a UV filter?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2013)

cheap filters means which cost under 1000  and good filters cost 1000+  from hoya,kenko etc

CPL is used to cut the glare in pictures which have water,sky or glass..great for landscapes...UV filters just protect the front element/glass of a lens for now


----------



## mastervk (Feb 20, 2013)

Nearly all filters will degrades image quality..good (and expensive) lens like Hoya multi layered ones will have minimal impact on IQ.. for all practical purpose UV filter is not required for digital SLR but can be used for protecting front lens for expensive lens (like 70-200 ,400 mm etc)..
Other filters like ND,CPL etc have their uses ...
I think consumer grade lens like 18-55,55-250,50 mm etc don't need any protection.Using lens cap for protection is better.
I have Hoya filters and used them on my lens for some time but nowadays i use my lens without any filter...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2013)

yup u r right mastervk ....i never used any filter coz all lenses were consumer level costing less then 20k...no way i am spending 2-3k on filter for them...cap is ok


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Feb 20, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> Ok guyz,
> Finally bought the canon 600D with 18-55 lens + 50 mm prime lens + Nissi UV filters from a local shop.
> Clicked few portaits - results are mind-blowing. Now, I am understanding what photography means ..guess that happens with your first DSLR.
> Super excited, time to read the manual. Plus I got a very nice book which explain how to take different types of photos using the 600D, more like a photography school tutorial.
> ...



Congratulations for the purchase...
Happy clicking...

Ya it happens with the first DSLR...I was also taken aback when I shot first few shots on my DSLR...Keep the excitement running...all the best...!


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 20, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> What I meant was that almost every review you come across on the net lauds the Nikon 5100's ability to produces good shots at low-light conditions/High ISO's. Whereas my personal experience has been the opposite. To verify I went to dpreview and used their comparison widget, which was again pointing to 600D producing the better pics. Its not much, both are pretty noisy at ISO 3200, but its still definitely not the 5100 that produces the better pics amongst the two. Thats all.



There is another point that doesn't get mentioned: what difference the supposed advantage makes to those who aren't pixel peeping or making poster-sized printouts. Noise tends to disappear as you reduce the size of the image, and slight advantages don't have any real world significance for most users. Dynamic range is a trade off with contrast, and I believe the manufacturer chooses the point of trade off based on their assessment.

I would point out here that the 600D also has wireless flash support, which is worth quite a bit for those who are interested in getting creative with flash. Buttons also matter to enthusiasts, and the way they work with the menus make a lot of difference in how quickly you set up your camera to get the next shot. Now how do you set ISO on a D5100?


----------



## aadi007 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification on filter...won't buy any more.


----------

